# Lost Broken Werner Powerhouse Carbon durring Gore race



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Hello, I gave my broken Werner powerhouse carbon paddle to a safety boater after I broke it on Applesauce. I had to leave right after the race so I wasn't able to wait for it. I now need the paddle for Werner to repair it for me. I hope the safety boater who took it can help me out.
Thanks,
Kevin
970-217-2166 or at the Mountain Shop 970-493-5720


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Kevin,

I'm the person you gave it to, then Nate Klema on our safety team took it down river. We then gave it to the safety raft group at Gore. I bet Matt Solomon would be your best bet to find out where it ended up as he coordinated all our efforts.

Did you find a way to get Vince back his breakdown he let you borrow? I haven't talked to him in a few days and I don't know if he got it back or not. If you already returned it, thanks!


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Schizzle,
I gave the paddle to the time recorders at the end of kirschbaums and they said they would be able to give it back, so hopefully he got it back. Do you know any way that I can get a hold of Matt Solomon?
Thanks,
Kevin


----------

